# Hen Limping



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She is about 3 years old. She had a small limp which has gotten progressively worse. Now she will run away from me. Otherwise sits in the same spot all day. In fact, she sits it the weedy area and it seems like her pen mates take turns sitting with her.

I would think an injury, but this has gotten worse over a period of weeks, no swelling, no bumbles. I'm worried about Marek's. I had a hen in that batch that died of Marek's, no symptoms, state necropsy at one year old. So if things don't look good I'll be sending her. In the meantime, hubby will be taking care of her. She made it back to the pen tonight, but perched on a low table.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you think she jumped down from a high perch or something and sprained or pulled a tendon or ligament? 
If so, isolation in a crate or cage restricting her movement for R&R is best. Add vitamin B complex as needed in her feed to speed healing. It will take time to heal, sometimes a long time depending on severity of the injury.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree with dawg. Look to the treatable things first, don't jump to the worst things right away.

We've seen it happen so many times. It even happens to us humans, step the wrong way and things can go wrong with those two things that carry us from point a to point b.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I agree w/ Dawg.Put her in a small cage to restrict movement.A leg injury can be devastating and will take time to heal.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a small coop all ready for her. Ground level. Her perch with her flock was only 2 ft high. I"ll see if she improves, of course. I hope she does. She's a speckled sussex with blue eyes. 

I got this batch from mmcm 3 yrs ago. So far 1 was doa, 1 was almost dead, one kept rolling on her back and I had to keep her upright, one needed a jump start eating, one hen at a year old died of marek's, no symptoms but confirmed, one hen found dead. I have 5 left and one is lame. Not a good batch.


----------

